# Which TV should I get a LCD or Plasma



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am looking at these two TV's to replace my Samsung 61 DLP TV Model: LC60E78UN or a Model: PN58C550G1F I don't know much about the Sharp TV. I have read good reviews on both.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What type of room is going into?


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is going in my living room. There is a lot of natural daylight coming in. I have it in the corner of the room so all the seats are looking straight at the set.


Thanks
Frank


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

sparkie1263 said:


> It is going in my living room. *There is a lot of natural daylight coming in.* I have it in the corner of the room so all the seats are looking straight at the set.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


Go with the Aquos then. :T


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

I will go check them out today.

Thanks again
Frank


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anytime Frank. :T Let us know what you find out.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

Are the black levels acceptable on the Aquos????

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree the Sharp Aquos.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

General rule of thumb is LCD for brightly lit rooms.


----------



## sparkie1263 (Sep 25, 2008)

Went and checked out the above sets and it looks like the Sharp is the one I m going to get. I didn't like the plasma at all. The sharp had good blacks and the picture was good. I was told I might see some lag on sports. I watch basket ball and didn't notice any lag. I really liked the Samsung Led but it was too small of a screen and I didn't want to go with a Sony. 

Thanks for all the help

Frank


----------

